# Günstiger STB ca. 85 Grad 3ph 10A gesucht



## Blockmove (7 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

für einen Boiler such ich nen günstigen  STB mit ca. 85-90 Grad.
3 Phasen 10A.

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer von euch einen rumliegen  🙂

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## hucki (7 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für einen Boiler such ich nen günstigen  STB mit ca. 85-90 Grad.
> 3 Phasen 10A.
> ...


Wie lang soll der Fühler sein?

So 'ne Dinger sind in unseren Heizpatronen drin.
Heizungen gehen kaputt, STB eigentlich so gut wie nie.

Ab Freitag bin ich wieder in der Firma, da könnt' ich mal schauen.


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2022)

Vielen Dank hucki,

so etwa 200-300mm sollten reichen

Viele Grüße und schönen Abend


----------



## Nost (8 September 2022)

Ansonsten schau mal hier https://www.sensorshop24.de/temperaturbegrenzer
die sind ganz gut sortiert


----------



## hucki (9 September 2022)

@Blockmove,
sowas hab' ich Dir mal aus 'ner alten Heizung ausgebaut:




3 Phasen für 4,5kW 400V Heizpatrone
1 Fühler STB ca. 95°C
1 Fühler Heizung schalten, voreingestellt ca. 65°C:




Brauchbar für Dich?


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2022)

Perfekt 👌


----------

